# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Opgeven

## Pakito

als je in een ander deel van het forum kijkt en mijn berichten leest.. zul je misschien merken dat het momenteel echt wel *** is.. 
ik wil gewoon zo graag opgeven  :Frown:  maar echt opgeven  :Frown: 
en wanneer ik het moment daar is, voel ik me gewoon te laf  :Frown: 
ik pff  :Frown:  ben echt op  :Frown:

----------


## crestfallensoul

Hoi Pakito... Welkom
Zou je miss willen/kunnen toelichten wát je precies zou willen opgeven?
Als je de relatie bedoelt dan hoor ik de song 'IIL take it back' van Sandy posey.
http://nl.youtube.com/watch?v=-q4uOC1vXJQ voor als je die niet kent.
Is het dat niet, ben je dan ergens bang voor?
Al vaker gezegt dat áls je keuzes moet maken doe het dan altijd voor jezelf....
Jij gaat lang mee, een relatie echt niet en zeker niet als de start al zo ontzettend slecht is....... of, ben je bang om alleen te blijven etc.... met of zonder kind.. wees er dan van overtuigt dat het geen enkel probleem is in deze tijd, ook mijn vriendin had 4 kids toen ik haar leerde kennen en ook nu nog staan er meerdere klaar om mn plaats in te nemen hoor.....
Dus als je een reden hebt............. welke heeft prioriteit?

Ps. doe je dit op je eigen pc?
Als je dan op Geschiedenis klikt dan krijg je te zien waar je elke dag op welke site je geweest bent!!!!

zo ja, gebruik je dan Explorer van windows; ga dan ff naar Extra... Internet opties en klik daar op Verwijderen in het midden van het veld (brouwsergeschiedenis wissen).

Gebruik je Mozilla Firefox; ga dan naar Tools.... en daar zie je in het rijtje al staan Clear Private Data... klik erop.
Nu nog je prullebak ff legen!!

Er zijn ook progjes die dit voor je doen maar je kan het ook zelf.

Ben blij dat je wat van je laat horen, de moed niet opgeven in elk geval hoor, we proberen je te steunen waar het mogelijk is.....
Veel suc6 en sterkte alvast, Peter.

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Pakito,

.....Ik kan héél goed begrijpen dat je het nu énorm moeilijk hebt,een héél moeilijke tijd doormaakt en het allemaal even écht niet meer ziet zitten....Je hebt ook héél wat meegemaakt op korte tijd....

Maar geef het de tijd,huil en schreeuw alles eruit,of reageer je op een andere manier af(maar laat het eruitkomen;krop het niet op!!),probeer daarna tot rust te komen,de juiste beslissingen te nemen en je toekomst weer in eigen handen te nemen....

Wees sterk aub en hou moed....Héél veel mensen maken wel eens een periode mee waarin ze zeggen:Voor mij hoeft het allemaal niet meer;ik kan er niet meer tegen...
ik heb 2 keer zo'n periode gehad...één keer écht bijna onder de grond gelegen....maar ik ben zo gelukkig nu en dank de hemel op mijn knieen dat ik de moed en sterkte heb gehad om die periodes te 'overleven' en erdoor ben gekomen!!!!
Ik denk vaak nog wel 's;stel dat ik toen gewoon had opgegeven en me had laten gaan...wat zou ik allemaal niet gemist hebben(al die mooie dingen die ik de laatste jaren meemaak en ervaar,ondanks mijn ziekte:CVS!)en hoeveel mensen zou ik hiermee enorm pijn en verdriet hebben aangedaan....

Nee...het leven is écht te mooi om het zomaar op te geven...het wordt je maar één keer gegeven en ookal ga je soms door diepe dalen...eens je daar weer uitkomt zie je hoe mooi de wereld en het leven kan zijn! 

Lieverd,ik wens je héél veel sterkte....praat alles hier gerust van je af als je wilt;wij zijn er voor je!!! En we zullen alles wat in ons macht ligt aanwenden om je er weer bovenop te krijgen!!! Ik in ieder geval!!!
Houd moed!!!!

Liefs Ag XxXxXxXxX

----------


## Pakito

ik ben het gewoon beu van te vechten tegen dingen die niet meer veranderen  :Frown:  
niet enkel mijn vriend, maar pff  :Frown:  soms is verder vechten, terwijl je u zo leeg voelt, zo alleen.. zo mja slecht voelt echt iets te moeilijk  :Frown: 
is het dan een leven u continu in slaap huilen? bij het minste in te storten?  :Frown:

----------


## Agnes574

Lieve Pakito,

Geloof me nu maar;niet opgeven...ik heb ook zulke periodes gehad...laat alles eruitkomen en verwerk het %tje voor %tje...opgeven is écht niet de juiste oplossing...
nu geloof je je me nog niet,maar écht waar;op een dag zie je het weer zitten!! Nu zit je in een diep dal;het duurt even voor je daar uitgeklommen bent,maar daarna zie je de zon weer verschijnen;écht waar!!!

Hou vol,veel moed en sterkte
XXXXXXX Agnes

----------


## Cm0ii-

Ik ken dat gevoel ! 
Dag in dag uit word ik in de put geduwd, 
& ik doe niet eens iets mis .. 
Het lijkt gewoon of de mense er plezier in hebben om mij zo te kwetsen ! 
Ik heb al veel de gedachte gehad om zelfmoord te plegen, 
Maar dan laat ik de mense achter die nog wel om mij geven, 
En dat is te egoistisch .. 
Dus ik blijf gewoon afwachten tot als er gewoon een lichtpuntje komt 
zodat het toch een beetje beter gaat .. 
Maar ik ben ook echt op ! 
Ik weet gewoon geen weg meer met mezelf .. 

Sterkte ! x

----------

